# Scratch Built Container Crane



## Artieiii

I am trying to construct a scratchbuilt container crane. I am using this as a prototype.








The construction is going well, using scraps of wood, but I don't know how to make the stairway's/walkways. Is there a company that makes this type of thing in HO scale that can be added? If not, I could do without them, as it will be on my ceiling train shelf and not totally visible from ground level. Thanks in advance.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure

Walthers, grandt line, Heljan and DPM all carry detail kits that include ladders and stairways.

Search the www.walthers.com and you'll find plenty to look at.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-2939

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/322-522

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/300-5176

Searched under Super Detailing parts, HO "Stair"

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search

Searched under Super Detailing parts, HO "Ladder"

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## Artieiii

I really like the look of the caged ladder:







As usual Walthers is out of stock. Now I know what to look for. Thanks for your help, I knew something like this HAD to be available.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

My first thought was, man your good...scratch building.

Then I read.

I thought you built it.:laugh:

If you don't want to spend the bucks on new ones, keep an eye on fee bay for HO building parts junk lots. They do come around every so often.

I myself would like to build some stairs too, but in O gauge.

I also want to build stairs (circular) the ones that go to the top of storage tanks.

So far I can't find any info on how.


----------



## Artieiii

*Scratch built container crane Pix*









I painted the crane last nite. Here is a pic. I know that the back wood is not well sanded but that will be against the wall on my ceiling shelf. I mounted some trucks from an old blue box kit for it's wheels. Next I have to string up the container holder to the top of the gantry way and build the crane operator's cab. It's not perfect but it will not be seen up close on my shelf. Sorry for the blurry cell phone picture. Comments welcome.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii

It was very difficult getting the grafix to look good. The yellow color of the paint was difficult to match with my printer. I just printed it on regular paper, I cut out the label, sprayed tacky glue on the model then stuck it on and clear coated with matt finish clear acrylic spray paint.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure

Looks pretty good. Especially if you're only viewing it from a distance.

FYI...There were also some cheaper container crane kits out there that aren't functional that you can get pretty cheap to use for cab parts, etc.

Like this one for instance....

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-1-87-Sea-Lan...999641?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c1bb60b99

Or any of these....

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...ane&_osacat=19128&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Artieiii

Scott,
I like that Sealand one! I might have to spring for one of those. Thanks for the link.
-Art


----------



## concretepumper

Thats cool! Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

I've got a similar model (in yellow) It's not the greatest (low detail), but for what you're looking for it would probably be perfect.


----------



## tjcruiser

Art,

Looks GREAT! It'll really come to life when you rig up the lift cables.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

Here was last week's project. I am really proud of this one. Homemade truss bridge.








-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

What did you use for the corner gussets? Balsa? Heavy card stock?


----------



## Artieiii

TJ,
Believe it or not I used those free paint mixing sticks from home depot (pine). I glued them into place then sanded them thin with my belt sander. I rounded the corners with my dremel and a drum sanding bit.
-Art


----------



## concretepumper

tjcruiser said:


> What did you use for the corner gussets? Balsa? Heavy card stock?


Yea whats that thing made of?


----------



## Artieiii

concretepumper said:


> Yea whats that thing made of?


1/4" square pine doweling, and 1/4" round pine doweling. It's painted with grey primer. My wife thought it was made of metal.
-Art


----------



## Massey

Good start on that crane. Keep the pics comming

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Art.

Great use of paint mixing sticks!!!

TJ


----------



## Massey

This is about trains here buddy not being forgiven. Try to find another forum to spam please.

Massey

===

Mod Edit ...

The post to which this refers has been deleted.

Massey -- if you see spam, just report it with the "Spam" button down below. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed

Artieiii said:


> I really like the look of the caged ladder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Walthers is out of stock. Now I know what to look for. Thanks for your help, I knew something like this HAD to be available.
> -Art



I like the caged ladders too but on what your building I think the stairs would be better. Just my opinion. Those guy's that operate the lift are not going to want to climb the ladder to get way up there.



Artieiii said:


> Here was last week's project. I am really proud of this one. Homemade truss bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Art



I like the way the bridge came out.:thumbsup:

I used the caged ladder here on this. A couple of old tankers put together for my tank farm I still have to add some stuff to it. And touch up a few spots. The ladders are not secured yet.

And I used chop sticks for the cross braces.


----------



## Artieiii

Looks great Big Ed! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You are probably right that stairs would be better for the container crane....I just think the caged ladders look cool.
-Art


----------



## kursplat

Artieiii and big ed, great lookin' stuff.


----------



## Big Ed

Artieiii said:


> Looks great Big Ed! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You are probably right that stairs would be better for the container crane....I just think the caged ladders look cool.
> -Art


What you could do is build the stairs and on the other side put a cage ladder as an emergency escape exit.



kursplat said:


> Artieiii and big ed, great lookin' stuff.


Why thank you.


----------



## Artieiii

The final details on the container crane are on hold for now. My latest project is to take a Bachmann HO cable car and kitbash it into a copy of Mr Rogers neighborhood trolley. I searched the internet and have not seen anyone make one in HO scale. I will take pictures of the progress when the cable car comes in the mail. If money was no object I would make it DCC compatible and add a custom mixed sound board to make the trolley sounds.....I doubt that will happen. Not much room in the cable car for all that stuff.
Enjoy the holiday weekend all,
-Art


----------

